#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Ευρωκώδικας 8

## φωφώ

Καλημέρα,
θα ήθελα να ρωτησω που μπορώ να βρω τον Ευρωκώδικα 8. Χρειάζομαι πληροφορίες για διπλωματική.

----------


## Xάρης

Ο ευρωκώδικας 8 όπως και όλοι οι ευρωκώδικες *ΔΕΝ διατίθενται δωρεάν*.
Τους διαθέτει έναντι τιμήματος ο ΕΛΟΤ.
Για το πόσο κοστίζουν και το πώς θα τους προμηθευτείς από τον ΕΛΟΤ δες *ΕΔΩ*.

----------


## Pappos

Κανονικά προς τους φοιτητές και τα τριτοβάθμια εκαπιδευτικά ιδρυματα πρέπει να διατίθενται δωρεάν (όπως στην Γερμανία για παράδειγμα).
Ακούς Αλέξη και λοιποί υπουργοί στο Παιδείας... ???

----------


## Xάρης

Σε όλους έπρεπε να διατίθενται ΔΩΡΕΑΝ.
Εξάλλου, δεν νομίζω να είναι δυνατόν να διατίθενται δωρεάν στους φοιτητές και να μην "διαρρεύσουν" σ' όλους τους υπόλοιπους.

----------


## Pappos

Ε τώρα με το ΣΥΡΙΖΑ η εκπαίδευση θα φτάσει τα ευρωπαϊκά πρότυπα. Μην στεναχωριέσαι. 
Έχω πλήρη εμπιστοσύνη στα *****.

Έχοντας διατελέσει συντονιστής στο παρόν φόρουμ γνωρίζεις καλά τους Κανόνες Συμμετοχής.
Ο Γενικός Διαχειριστής του eMichanikos.gr.

----------


## Xάρης

Η ΔΩΡΕΑΝ διανομή των ευρωκωδίκων δεν έχει να κάνει με την εκπαίδευση.
Θεωρώ ότι είναι ένα από τα βασικά δικαιώματα των πολιτών σε μια δημοκρατική κοινωνία, το να γνωρίζουν τους νόμους που ορίζουν τα της ζωής τους.
Δικαίωμα που παραβιάζεται και στη Γερμανία και σ' όλες της δημοκρατικές κατά τ' άλλα χώρες της Δύσης.

----------


## Pappos

Καλά μην τα ισοπεδώσουμε όλα...συγκρίνουμε Γερμανία με Ελλαδιστάν, την χώρα της μπανάνας της διαφθοράς και του παραδικαστικού...
Τουλάχιστον οι φοιτητές έχουν όλους του Ευρωκώδικες δωρεάν. Ας ξεκινήσουν με αυτό και μετά πάμε στην δημοκρατία...

Kαι δεν αναφέρομαι για τα Σκανδιναβικά κράτη (πρόνοια, εκπαίδευση, ασφάλιση κ.τ.λ.), γιατί σε σχέση με εκείνα είμαστε Ζιμπάμπουε !!!
Είμαμε, καλή η Ελλάδα, έχει μπουζούκια, ήλιο, παραλία και το αγόρι μου...

----------

Ροδόπουλος

----------

